# Plural of Nigerian Dwarf?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

How do YOU say the plural of Nigerian Dwarf. Is it Nigerian Dwarfs or Nigerian Dwarves, and why?  :what: Just for fun.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Dwarves are human...lol... i am sure snow white would agree


----------



## McCarthyFarms (Apr 24, 2020)

I say Dwarves...or Nigerian Dwarf Goats LOL


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

It's dwarfs  Dwarfs is the correct English. Dwarves is a more recently adopted fantasy/Tolkien spelling.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dwarves. I'm with Tolkien all the way.  :2c:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Tolkien FOREVER!!!!!!⚔⚔


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I know Nigerian Dwarfs is the correct way, but I call them dwarves for fun sometimes. :inlove:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

NDGs? Gee, never thought about that. Now I have more stuff in my brain- I am running out of memory storage, you get that way when you get old! :nod:


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I know Nigerian Dwarfs is the correct way, but I call them dwarves for fun sometimes. :inlove:





Calistar said:


> It's dwarfs  Dwarfs is the correct English. Dwarves is a more recently adopted fantasy/Tolkien spelling.


What?! This is news to me!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yep, Tolkien invented the plural of dwarf as Dwarves. Just like he uses "Elven" instead of "Elfin". Much to the chagrin of his editor.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow! Did not know Dwarves was a Tolkien word, that's cool! I've said both but I usually use Dwarfs since that's what most breeders I know use.


----------

